
Show HN: Dimensionality reduction – upload a CSV and explore structure in data - rontoes
https://dimensionalityreduction.com/
======
rontoes
This is currently the minimal (maybe even less) viable project. Would welcome
feedback on:

\- Is this useful?

\- Killer features

\- Bugs

